# Best Registry Cleaner



## POIRET007 (Jun 17, 2007)

Please tell me a registry cleaner which i can download for free which fixes all the computer errors found on scanning without asking the full version.Please tell the link from where it can be downloaded for free.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I wouldn't bother with a registry cleaner. They always seem to cause more problems than they fix, and should only be used if you know what you're doing.

Having said that, *EasyCleaner* is one of the best available for free.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

None is the best one! :grin:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i agree cleaning makes no noticable improvment to anything


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

You should stay away from them


----------



## wally246 (Aug 4, 2006)

How about the cleaner in www.Ccleaner used in default mode? Seems like when I delete/re-install software, it finds elements in the registry and cleans them up...


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

koala said:


> I wouldn't bother with a registry cleaner. They always seem to cause more problems than they fix, and should only be used if you know what you're doing.
> 
> Having said that, *EasyCleaner* is one of the best available for free.


I agree with Koala on this one, but with this addition: 

*WARNING! * It is dangerous to mess with the registry unless you know exactly what you are doing. You can mess up your computer so badly that you would find it necessary to reinstall your OS after a format. I assume, since you asked this question in the first place, that you don't have that much experience working in there. _*Do so at your own risk!*_


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

wally246 said:


> How about the cleaner in www.Ccleaner used in default mode? Seems like when I delete/re-install software, it finds elements in the registry and cleans them up...


There are unused entries sometimes left behind when you uninstall software, as well as other times. OTOH, for the small size of these binary records compared to the total size of the registry, they're a drop in the bucket. Do you really think they make any performance difference?


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

If you ever troubleshoot errors experienced by individuals since or before XP was released, technical support or system management, then you'd have learned a very wise lesson: *don't go near them* unless you know what they are doing exactly, each step, and can comfortably restore it to it's previous state without any unwanted loss if needed (manually and with backup saviors).

For the majorities, that's a simple *no*. Software which works to eradicate temporary files, cookies, browser histories, system search details, index.dat files, application caches, MRUs, ROLs, uninstall programs, rename Add/Remove program titles, edit Startups (etc) are pretty useful and time saving to have, like CCleaner, once you determine their consistency and reliability. I've used it since 2004 *but*, although I've tested it, I've *never *used or felt the need to use its "Issues" section, which deals with "registry cleaning". 

They are basically "band aid" to a large number of different system settings and encountered problems, which can cause many problems, even irrecoverable problems forcing a format and reinstallation. As a matter of fact, I was testing one such new registry cleaner on a "worthless" XP install HDD recently, and one entry loss under HKLM\Software\ has made the whole system corrupt and unbootable. No way but to format, it's out of my hand and I pretty much know my way around the registry without Google.

So take heed. :grin:


----------

